# Shopreview: Horlogebandenspecialist



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Vanmiddag langs geweest bij de shop van de Horlogebandenspecialist.
http://www.horlogebandenspecialist.nl/

De webshop is mij al langer bekend, wat ik nooit eerder opgemerkt had was dat ze ook een fysieke shop hadden. In Utrecht, superhandig - want daar woon ik ook. Even verder klikken leerde me dat ze midden in een woonwijk zitten, niet in de stad, en dat die woonwijk op nog geen 2 minuten lopen afstand van mijn huis ligt. Dat is natuurlijk helemaal fijn :-!










Ik had ook een doel: mijn net aangekomen Kemmner Marine zat op een tijdelijk 22mm b-uhr bandje maar dat was natuurlijk stylistisch nogal een clash. Ik had online een prachtige combinatie gezien van een Stowa Marine Original op een echt kroko cognac Dornblüth bandje. Toen ik 'm tussen alle andere plaatjes gezien had was dit nog niet eens echt de eerste keuze geowrden, maar hij bleef in m'n achterhoofd hangen. De hele tijd. Ondanks al die andere vele opties die ik online zag. Na veel wikken en wegen was een cognac kroko bandje, liefst met witte stik, dus toch het doel geworden.

Ik liep de winkel binnen en werd meteen vriendelijk begroet door het personeel (wiens namen ik helaas alweer vergeten ben). Even het horloge laten zien en een korte uitleg geven waar ik naar zocht en we begonnen aan een wervelwind aan bandjes bekijken. Eén van de wanden van de winkel is gevuld met een flinke selectie aan bandjes, zowel exotisch (denk olifant, zalm, haai, struis, teju, uiteraard kroko, etc) als gewoon, in verschillende maten en kleuren. Na het advies om de bandjes ook op het horloge te houden en ermee in het daglicht te staan om echt goed de kleur in te kunnen schatten begon ik te twijfelen of ik niet echt kroko wou hebben. Het budget was daar niet voor weggelegd, maar ze hadden nog een mooie aanbieding liggen waardoor een iets-bruiner-dan-cognac krokobandje wel betaalbaar werd. Maar na lange overweging vond ik dat witte stik ter aanvulling van de wijzerplaat toch essentiëler dan hoe echt de herkomst van het leer was. Daarnaast bleek de kleine omtrek van mijn pols wel een issue te zijn, de fijnste bandjes hadden een dikke vulling en het zou niet mooi zijn om daar extra gaatjes doorheen te schieten. Na dit te constateren werd meteen gezocht naar de extra korte straps om mij daarin tegemoet te kunnen komen. Ik kan zeker niet klagen over de persoonlijke aandacht die ik in de shop kreeg, zeker vergeleken met reguliere juweliers (laat staan hun schrale selectie).

Drie kwartier bandjes vergelijken later ben ik uiteindelijk zeer tevreden weggegaan met 2 bandjes die ook nog eens gratis voor me op het horloge werden gezet: een fauxcroc cognac Rios met witte stik en gepolijste single fold deployant voor m'n Kemmner Marine, en een Rios Bond NATO voor m'n Alpha Paul Newman:





Ik denk dat deze toko wat duurder is vergeleken met de online strapverkopers als watchbandcenter (al heb ik het niet strap vs strap vergeleken), maar het voordeel van persoonlijke hulp en de mogelijkheid om een bandje in reëel licht op het horloge zelf te houden moet je niet onderschatten. Ik heb nog wel eens ongelukkige verassingen gehad met online bandjes aankopen, die kun je jezelf natuurlijk besparen door dit soort aankopen juist in een real life shop te doen.

Oh, ik kreeg ook nog gratis een best degelijke promo springbar tool van ze erbij. Ik was uiteraard zelf al voorzien, maar de geste is toch niet onaardig!


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Hoi,

Ja inderdaad een prima zaak.

Met een mooie collectie banden van uitstekende merken

En prima service.

:-!

groet , Elf


----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)

Ik woon ook in Utrecht en ben er een paar weken geleden langs geweest om een NATO te halen. Leuk winkeltje, aardige eigenaar. Volgens mij Surinaams, een oudere man? En een andere medewerker die ook wel aardig was en z'n best deed.

Later kwam ik er nog eens langs voor een bandje voor een Parnis, inderdaad werd mij ook aangeraden in het buitenlicht te kijken, wat een verschil kan dat maken zeg. Uiteindelijk zeer tevreden weggegaan en ik vind het bandje nu nog steeds een perfecte keus.

Je zag gewoon aan de eigenaar dat hij het werk met liefde deed, zoals jij zegt betaal je er misschien wat meer voor maar dat is geen probleem als iemand er moeite voor doet en service bied, en je het eerst in real life kan beoordelen voor het te kopen. Overigens vertelde hij ook dat er soms mensen uit Belgie komen om een hele hoop bandjes te bekijken en er een paar mee te nemen


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hallo Guy,

Lijkt me handig dat zo'n zaak bij je in de buurt is. Ik haal mijn reserve/vervang bandjes allemaal uit Engeland op dit moment.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Sjors said:


> Hallo Lijkt me handig dat zo'n zaak bij je in de buurt is. Ik haal mijn reserve/vervang bandjes allemaal uit Engeland op dit moment.


Kun je op G-Shocks eigenlijk 'normale' bandjes met springbars plaatsen, of zijn het speciale G-Shock bandjes die erop moeten?


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Kun je op G-Shocks eigenlijk 'normale' bandjes met springbars plaatsen, of zijn het speciale G-Shock bandjes die erop moeten?


Volgens mij moet je er eerst strap-adaptors opzetten, daarna kun je 'normale' horlogebandjes gebruiken met springbars. Zeker weten doe ik het niet trouwens, ik heb al mijn G-Shocks nog op het originele bandje zitten.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

G-Shock bandjes passen in de kast van het horloge, dus meestal is de orginele band het beste. Veel modellen kunnen worden voorzien van "strap adapters" waardoor je er een Nato bandje doorheen kan steken (ik geloof 20 mm). Ik vind de orginele bandjes er over het algemeen beter uitzien, omdat die meestal dikker en er stevig uit zien. 
















Groetjes,

Sjors


----------

